

Snapshot of HN submissions, sorted by votes over comments - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.upthread.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In the very long discussion[1] about auto-submision 'bots it was suggested[2]
that the value of a thread might be better predicted not by its votes, but by
votes divided by number of comments. Expanding on the original rationale
given[3], roughly the idea is that low value submissions get lots of votes,
but lots of comments as well. Better value submissions get fewer comments, but
each person commenting still upvotes it, so the ratio is still high.

So qeorge[4], co-founder of Illuminati Karate[5], made this snapshot[6] - the
results actually look pretty good.

[1] Original thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386443>

[2] Original Suggestion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386658>

[3] Original rationale: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2387054>

[4] Author: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=qeorge>

[5] <http://illuminatikarate.com>

[6] Original pointer: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390239>

------
dot
Isn't that kind of how forum software like vBulletin or phpBB works? Every
comments bumps it back up and the most active threads of the moment tend to
hover at the top.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
This is doing the opposite - comments drag a submission down. In this scheme
it's upvoting without commenting that push an item up.

